# Anyone sucessfully switch driver region?



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

I live in an unincorporated city of Los Angeles. Orange County is about 20 miles south of me yet Lyft assigned me to drive in the OC. I have not moved. I just want to change my driving region. Has anyone successfully done so?

I Lyft very part time. Lyft may not care about that or that I have a 9-5. I was sent a 50% PT guarantee for cities 20+ miles away from me in Costa Mesa/Irvine, Huntington Beach, Anaheim and Long Beach for the following hours: 5-8 a.m. and 2-6 p.m. 

Great for part-timers (probably the real issue here???) but I could never make that guarantee. Not that I have my heart set on it, but those cities are so far away from me. True, I'm not special, but I wonder what the criteria is for selecting driving regions. L.A. may have too many Lyft drivers and not enough in the OC.


----------



## Puigfan (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey
I started in LA then moved to inland empire but work all over. I drive to l.a. county to work on some weekends and have no issues. Only issues I had was my referral codes will only work for the areas you are registered in. So for you you work or you are assigned to the Orange County region doesn't stop you from working or turning on your phone in driving mode in LA.. the only thing is the referral code for passengers new passengers that you would give out will only work if they are Orange County passengers in your case they would only work for the city or region the dress signed in that would also be applicable to driver referrals other than that you should be fine to work in both regions


----------

